# Severe Irritable bowel “only” away from home



## Adaba (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, I am desperate for a solution. My 4 year old in-tack male vizsla “Rocket”, has a problem that we can’t solve. I have asked numerous vets and a few breeders and no helpful suggestions were provided. Rocket cannot leave the house without continually pooping.

Everything is normal when he is home. All stools are regular and solid. When I walk him, he will defecate 3 or 4 times in the first 150 yards then continue to go every half a block or so. He will actually attempt to defecate as often as peeing and marking. It is almost as if he is marking With urine and stool. If I walk for 45 minutes, he will squat and attempt to go at least 30 times. Eventually he only has some clear liquid or nothing. There is absolutely no stopping his attempts! He will stop in the middle of streets with car on the way and try to go.

When I take him on a walk of more than 15 minutes and he has squatted so many times, his stomach will be upset for the day. If I take him to the beach or canyons and he is off leash, he still continually squats and attempts to go. He ends up with an upset stomach again.

Walks have truly become almost impossible. We have been in near fights with people that complain about not picking up his mess even when there isn’t anything to pick up. Our family has resorted to “fake” pick-ups when nothing is there or clear liquid, just to avoid confrontations. The worst part is that it gets to be impossible to give him the exercise that he needs.

Some people complain about their dog going 2 or 3 times. To be clear, this can be anywhere for 10-40 times depending on the length of the walk. He is healthy in every way and an absolute dream in every other way. We have tried different foods with the same results. He has been fed quality food and not over fed. I have asked vets if the felt that castration would have an effect, since in some ways it is like marking and he does not appear fully conscious of what he is doing. It is like a reflex. The vets say that it is possible it would help, but it would be a guess and that the reflex may remain. I would prefer not to have him altered without some assurance that it would be helpful.

Please lend any suggestions. If you know of any specialists I am all ears and would appreciate it tremendously. Nobody that we have spoken to has ever heard of such a problem.

Thank you from San Diego


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing I could find on this problem, was from the retriever guys.
Some of them are using Tylan powder to combat the problem.
Maybe do some research on it, and speak to your vet about it's uses.


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

I am so sorry! My boy does the same thing. It is beyond upsetting and frustrating. He has struggled his entire life with inflammatory bowel disease. I have been told that the continuous pooping is due to the disease/inflammation. I have also been told that it is due to anxiety. Our holistic vet put him on an herb regime that has improved the issue. Dont get me wrong, it's still a struggle (I think it always will be), but it's wayyy better than before. If I were you I would look into getting an opinion from a holistic vet. It's truly saved our boy's life.


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

I found this article, from Dr Peter Dovias, on exercise induced diarrhea and a homeopathic remedy to help. Worth looking into!


----------

